# Rigs trip may 11-12



## catdad100 (Nov 17, 2009)

Wanted to go Friday but had to wait out that nasty weather so left Fort Morgan about 6.30pm Saturday and hit the Neptune and jigged up some blackfin there and tried chunking but only picked up sharks then went to Marlin and jigged up some more blackfin and stared trolling just before sunrise and picked up 4 blackfin and had one cut off after dumping a pile of line probably a wahoo but will never know for sure then proceeded to ram powell and had no luck at all then back to the neptune and headed in fighting north wind and did some high speed wahoo trolling with one broken line and 2 more hits without hookup.Water looked pretty good at marlin and ram but little dirty at Neptune/Beer Can. Thats forum member Ga Boy in the red shirt and we went in his ProKat Reel Life.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Nice pile of Blackfins.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Nice trip. We picked up most of our blackfin at beer can the other day as well.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

thanks for posting the report, it certainly seems like the YF are not out around "our" rigs lately, hopefully things will change over next few weeks. Good job on getting out there and taking advantage of the weather!

Robert


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice haul there! The Neptune is where we got out Black Fins this past week too.... A couple at the Ram, but they were DEEP....


----------



## clunan1 (Mar 27, 2010)

Nice job Ricardo!


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

Was are the regulations on blackfin. Are there any minimum size or quota ?


----------



## catdad100 (Nov 17, 2009)

They arent regulated in federal waters and you dont have to have the hms permit to retain them.We kept 25 total and there were 4 people on board and the sharks and cuda were nice enough to snip the tails off a bunch of them to bleed them for us but one of them got greedy and took the whole tuna plus my brand new williamson jig.Also forgot to mention that we hit 2 of the close in rigs just out the pass that we have easily caught hard tails/blue runners same time of year the past couple of years but this time only picked up one bluefish and a catfish even when tipping sabiki with squid so has anyone been catch them recently?


----------



## my3nme (Oct 9, 2007)

Wait, they will regulate BF next


----------



## gmoney (Oct 3, 2007)

http://myfwc.com/fishing/saltwater/recreational/unregulated-species/ 

There is a basic 'blanket' regulation to cover any fish not already covered by specific regulation. What isn't made clear is whether it is per person or per vessel, and I don't believe I've ever seen it enforced. Just a heads up though...


----------



## rustyboat (Mar 20, 2013)

nice bft. thanks for the report, we are going out this week . the reports help out a lot.


----------

